# Heresy Online's FIRST Doctor Who / Warhammer 40K Crossover FF



## Bane_of_Kings

I figured a lot of you would like Doctor Who as well as 40K, so I decided to write a crossover for your enjoyment, featuring The 11th Doctor, Amy and Rory, set after _Vampires in Venice_ and before _Amy's Choice_. Anyone who points out the quote used _The Hungry Earth_ (Different Person), , gets a rep. Should be easy. 

Hope you all like it. First Chapter is really The Doctor explaining everything to Amy and Rory, next chapter will see the 40K universe in more detail.

*Lord of Time
A Doctor Who / Warhammer 40,000 Crossover Fanfiction​*
*ONE​*
Amy Pond - _“You threw the manual in a supernova? Why?”_
The Doctor - _“Because I disagreed with it! Stop talking to me when I'm cross!”_​

“Here we are!” The Doctor pressed a button on The TARDIS console and looked at Amy and Rory in enthusiasm. “Set the controls to random, could be anywhere, anytime, anywhen.”

“Anywhen?” asked Rory, following The Doctor and Amy Pond to the door. 

The Doctor smiled, and, just before he opened the door, he announced, “This is the best part. Out this door could be The Infernal Paradigm of Olympiarcus V, or Prospero at the Time of Magnus the Red!”

“I’m sorry, Magnus the Red?” asked Amy.

“Magnus the Red, Traitor Primarch of the Thousand Sons Space Marine legion,” explained The Doctor. “In The 30th Millennium, The Third Great and Bountiful Human Empire at its peak, otherwise known as the Imperium of Man.”

“The Imperium of Man?” asked Rory, confused. “And is that where we are? Prospero?” 

“I hope not,” The Doctor replied, and began to talk really quickly. “Now, at the dawn of the First Millennium, humanity had descended into warlike tribes fighting over land. Then, one man stepped in, only known as The Emperor. He unified all of the warring tribes and called Earth Terra. 

“Once he had established a Citadel on Terra, he set about creating 20 Primarchs. 20 Demi-Gods. Horus, Leman Russ, Angron, Cruze, Vulkan, Corax and Magnus the Red, and so on,” continued The Doctor. “However, something got in the way. The Chaos Gods.”

“The Chaos What?” asked Amy.

“The Chaos Gods,” The Doctor replied. “Five, no, there’s Four at this point in time, named Khorne, Nurgle, Slaneesh and Tzneeetch. They sent the 20 Primarchs to different worlds, fearful of the Emperor’s ambitions. Russ to Fenris, Corax to Deliverance, Magnus the Red to Prospero, and others to as many different worlds as there were Primarchs. But The Emperor created Superhuman warriors known as Space Marines instead, a legion for Each Primarch. Ultramarines, Salamanders, Raven Guard and others, and he set forward to conquer the worlds for mankind. The Great Crusade some called it.

“But it would all came to an end. Although each Primarch was reunited with their legion, which carried the same DNA as their ‘father’, The Chaos Gods tempted the Primarchs into Heresy. The Horus Heresy, as it was so named after...”

“After Horus rebelled?” offered Amy. 

“Spot on,” The Doctor smiled. “Half of the Legions rebelled with Horus, edged on by the false promises of the Imperium, and set out to kill the Emperor. However, in a titanic Battle, The Emperor killed Horus, even though he was his favoured son.”

“Wait, so the Emperor killed his own son?” asked Rory. 

“Yes,” nodded The Doctor. “However, you must remember that Horus was tainted by Chaos by now and dammed to walk a dark path forever. After all, Horus killed another Primarch; I forget the name, the one of the Blood Angels legion. Anyways, The Emperor killed Horus and was left in a near death situation. Rogal Dorn, Primarch of the Imperial Fists took the Emperor to the Golden Throne, where the Emperor could protect humanity from the perils of the warp.”

“The Warp?” Rory asked, confused. 

“Best not to talk too much about it. If one knows too much the Chaos Gods might start trying to tempt you to join them,” The Doctor looked Rory in the eye. “And believe me; you don’t want that to happen. Look at Horus.”

“But how come you know too much?” asked Amy. “Have they tried to tempt you too?”

“Nah, they wouldn’t dream of it,” The Doctor replied. 

“Are you scared of them?” asked Rory, suddenly.

“Nope,” The Doctor smiled, raising an eyebrow. “There’s very few things that the Chaos Gods are scared of. In fact, there’s only one thing in the history of creation that scares them.”

“And what’s that?” Amy asked.

“Did I not mention?” The Doctor chuckled. “The Chaos Gods are scared of me.”

The Doctor clapped his hands together enthusiastically, and walked towards the door. “Right then, after the Emperor is practically dead, Rogal Dorn put him on the Golden Throne... Hey, I’m repeating myself. After Rogal Dorn had put the Emperor on the Golden Throne, The Primarch of the Ultramarines, I forget his name as well, Roboute something or other, created a Codex that all of the Legions which remained loyal should follow. However some, because of the way their Primarch was created, oh and by the way, all of the loyal Primarchs are either dead or missing, and the traitors are in the Eye of Terror or dead.”

“What’s the Eye of Terror, Doctor?” asked Rory. 

“Doesn’t sound very cheerful,” observed Amy.

“You’re right,” The Doctor replied. “Now if we’re inside there, and trust me, even though the Chaos Gods are scared of me you still wouldn’t want to be inside their Playground. So if we are, I’m getting us all out of there.”

“Now, back to the legions. Some legions like the Space Wolves didn’t follow the Codex at all, because of the Independency of their Primarch, Leman Russ. The Traitors fled to the Eye of Terror and the Warp, and...”

“And?” Amy asked.

“And the Age of the Imperium began,” The Doctor explained. “Oh yes, did I mention that there are alien called The Orks, who are warlike green aliens, The Eldar, who are basically witches of the far future, the Dark Eldar, who are basically evil witches of the far future, and The Tyranids, who are basically there to devour all life. Oh yes, and The Necrons, who also want to destroy all life.”

“Defiantly a very cheerful place, this 30th Millennium, then?” asked Amy, sarcastically.

“By this time, we’re in the 40th,” The Doctor explained. “Anyway, we don’t even know whether we’re in the 40th or not. But I’m getting bored by now, let’s find out if we’re there or not, shall we?”

And The Doctor pushed open the door. 


*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## Broguts

I like though it sort of dragged on for a while, it is the first 40k-x crossover that makes sense because the doctor can travel through time, (I one saw an Iron man crossover)

Waiting to see more


Cheers


----------



## snarst

OMG this is funny. Iron man cant the doctor can. I cant wait to see this one, doctor who with a dark and death feel to it. Hm the one who values all life in a universe of unending slaughter and prejudices. Hope they end up on a battle field or he walks out space marines or imperial guardsmen are aiming at the door of the TARDIS. Like I said cant wait.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Here we go, here's Chapter Two. shorter than last time as there's not much to explain.

*TWO​*
The Doctor - _“Think you've seen it all? Think again. Outside those doors, we might see anything. We could find new worlds, terrifying monsters, impossible things. And if you come with me... nothing will ever be the same again!”_​
“Ah,” The Doctor said as he closed the TARDIS door behind him, and turned to look at the dozen or so Guardsmen stationed opposite him, readying their lasguns. 

“Put your hands in the air and surrender. You are outnumbered, and by the will of the God-Emperor, we will take you into questioning,” the man, who looked like he was the commanding officer of the squad, or a sergeant, stepped forward to arrest the three intruders. 

“Ah, good to know,” The Doctor said cheerfully, before turning to Amy and Rory, who were behind him. “I think we’re in the 41st Millennium, on a planet under - no, not a planet, I’m on a spaceship, am I right? Tell me if I’m right?”

“You are on an Battle Cruiser, sir,” the elderly sergeant explained. “Now you will stop wasting time and give up any weapons.”

“We’re unarmed,” The Doctor began, putting his hands through his pockets. Rory and Amy did the same to show they were harmless. “No Weapons, us.”

Many of the squad chuckled. The Sergeant was surprised that they had no weapons at all. Back on his planet, Cadia, even children were taught to carry weapons. “You will come with us for questioning,” The Sergeant tried again.

“Doctor,” Amy nudged him, keeping her voice down so that none of the Guardsmen could hear her. “Shouldn’t we be, well, off?”

“Nope,” The Doctor clapped his hands together enthusiastically again. “Sure, they’re going to take us to questioning, which by the way, is probably torture until they find out everything about us, and then they’ll either brainwash us and make us into slaves or kill us...”

“Oh boy,” Rory murmured.

“...But I want to have a look around. I haven’t been on a Battle Cruiser this big in ages! Ages!” The Doctor exclaimed. “Now then, Sergeant, I guess that’s your rank, take us to your leader. Ha, I’ve always wanted to say that!” 

“You will have to tell us your name, first,” The Sergeant commanded.

“Oh that can wait,” The Doctor avoided the subject. “Come on then, you’re going to have to take us to your leader. Wait, I’m repeating myself again. I’ve repeated myself a lot lately, first with the...” his voice trailed off as The Guardsmen led The Doctor up the corridor and away from The TARDIS, The Doctor making sure that the door was closed. 

He chuckled when he saw two more guardsmen standing around it, with their weapons raised.


----------



## Zenith_of_Mind

Nice story, it should keep me busy while I wait for the Hello Kitty/Warhammer crossover by Abnett.


----------



## cain the betrayer

:wink:looks good never saw the show but this makes me feel like watching it


----------



## Commissar Ploss

I'm really getting a chuckle out of this story so far. great job! 

CP


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

*THREE*


*Rose – *_“Oh, here's trouble. What you been up to?”_
*The Doctor –* _“Oh, this and that. Became the imaginary friend of a future French aristocrat, picked a fight with a clockwork man... [A whinny is heard from off screen] Oh, and I met a horse.”_
*Mickey –* _“What's a horse doing on a spaceship?”_
*The Doctor –* _“Mickey, what's pre-revolutionary France doing on a spaceship? Get a little perspective!”_​
“If you’re Imperial Guardsmen, why didn’t you just shoot us as soon as we left my ship?” asked The Doctor curiously, still with his hands in the air. The Guardsmen laughed again.

“Is that blue box... your ship?” a Guardsman asked mockingly. “We could blow it into pieces with a simple lasgun. It’s made of wood.”

“Wood? Sure, it’s made of wood,” replied The Doctor. “But at least answer my question, as I am your guest after all.”

“No,” The sergeant continued. “I have been told not to answer questions from invaders.”

“Invaders?” asked The Doctor, looking at Amy and Rory. “He thinks we’re invaders? We’ve got no weapons. We’re just having a look around!”

“Well, you can say that to our commander. We’re the only Guardsmen on this ship, the rest are Astartes,” explained The Sergeant. “Of the Ultramarines Chapter.”

“Ah, Blue, blue, blue!” The Doctor remembered. “I’ve got a colour coder on board which tells me what chapters the Space Marines belong to, you see. It starts flashing red if I come across any renegades. Then I’d either better talk quickly or be off!”

Amy laughed, as they turned the corner, and opposite them sat a tall figure. His helmet was on, and he boasted several heraldry awarded for all of his deeds. 

“Are these the intruders?” asked the Space Marine to the Sergeant, who nodded. The Marine rose from his feet and spoke to the sergeant. “Sergeant, you have misunderstood my warning. I meant for you to prepare for the Intruders arrival, not arrest them when they got here.” 

“Sorry, Captain,” mumbled the Sergeant. “The man never told us his name.”

The Captain, as he was now called, nodded, showing that he understood. He then turned to The Doctor and took his helmet off. “Doctor, it’s been a while.”

“Hello, Sicarius old buddy. Long time no see,” The Doctor chuckled. “So you’re Captain now? Of this ship? Or of the 2nd Company?” 

“The second Company and this ship,” Sicarius explained. “Who are your assistants? I haven’t seen them before.”

“Nah, you wouldn’t have,” The Doctor brushed aside. “This is Amy Pond and this is Rory Williams. Amy Pond and Rory Williams, this is Captain Cato Sicarius of the Ultramarines Chapter.” 

“Pleased to meet you,” Amy nodded, and then looked at The Doctor. “Where did you two meet before?”

“Oh,” The Doctor explained. “Long time ago. Best saved for later. Now, tell me, Cato. I can call you Cato, right?”

Sicarius nodded. 

“Where are we heading?” asked The Doctor, curiously.

“Damnos,” replied Captain Sicarius. “A Planet which has just sent out a distress call.” 

The Doctor stepped back, and gulped. He knew that Damnos would be lost. He knew, as the others couldn’t, that Damnos would be overrun with Necrons, Sicarius wounded, the Second Company depleted to less than half its strength, and the loss of another planet. Nothing could change that. It was a fixed point in Time, and The Doctor had already changed something once. He couldn’t let it happen again. 

*TO BE CONTINUED...*

Apologies for the Ultrasmurfs apperance. I also had another line for this story, a more comic version where The Doctor would call Sicarius "Ultrasmurf", and they would have a big argument about which chapter was better, The Doctor supporting the Salamanders, after their herorics in one of the wars for Armaggeddon. Then The Doctor would leave, only to rescue Sicarius from certain death on Damnos. However, they are still going to Damnos, though. k:.


----------



## LiamDawson27

It's good, but why would a sm befriend a xenos. or anyone for that matter, surely the other two are deemed heretics for follwing the cult of a xeno?


----------



## snarst

I was thinking the same thing. The space marines and imperial guard dont work with zenos and when they do on the rare occasion the Eldar work with them they hate and have no trust for them.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

I'll reveal more detail later on. . Don't worry. 

-BoK.


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07

Well, a crazy person like him who regards a dozen lasguns pointed at his chest as a sort of a welcome wagon is something you don't see everyday in the 41st Millennium... Hahaha:laugh:... He. Is. Hilarious:victory:...

And I can't wait to read the next chapter mate....

REP!...

Cheers!..


----------



## snarst

$10 says he doesn't know he is an alien and all he knows is he is from the future.


----------



## lawrence96

Please let rory get flayed alive.

Or at least miss ponds "armour" get flayed off:spiteful:


----------



## snarst

I dont think he can kill any of them because that would be a major contradiction to the TV show.


----------



## vulcan539

Awsome work, I'm liking this more then the actul tv serires this time round
+rep


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

hey, thanks. Sorry for delay on the chapter, just having a bit of writers block and other things on my mind . 

~Bane of Kings


----------



## kaeim

no offence, I'm kinda finding this story hard to stomach. Its really illogical for guardsmen to go deal with "intruders" when there are Space Marines on board. Plus, its shoot on sight policy. 

And a Space Marine + Xeno...yeah, I think the Doctor might find several bolter holes in him a second after he pops his head around the door and says "hello"


----------



## vulcan539

kaeim said:


> no offence, I'm kinda finding this story hard to stomach. Its really illogical for guardsmen to go deal with "intruders" when there are Space Marines on board. Plus, its shoot on sight policy.
> 
> And a Space Marine + Xeno...yeah, I think the Doctor might find several bolter holes in him a second after he pops his head around the door and says "hello"


Fair enough comment, but its none cannon for each univers. So take it as intened by Bane_of_Kings.k:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Hey, guys, want to do me a favour and check out this, my IG short. (Very Short), so I hope you enjoy it.

Thanks

~Bane of Kings


----------



## Emperors Champion72

Oh this is Great stuff "Blue, Blue, Blue"...:laugh: Classic!!!! Really want to read more..I was thinking of bringing Doctor Who Characters to my 40k games..as a random event..

Great Job!!!


----------

